# Itemized material list for building/remodels?



## jlabelle (Feb 28, 2008)

I am looking for a list (Excel or otherwise) of items that the general contractor should have for new construction or remodels. A list that the contractor can go over with the homeowner/builder so they can list what type of flooring, lighting, doors/trim they want so that the contractor is able to give an accurate bid proposal. I looked on the "take a form/Give a form" forum, but was unable to find what I needed. Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Cashking63 (Jan 4, 2008)

like a spec sheet?


----------



## jlabelle (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, that's what I mean.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

You can make one pretty easy.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Wouldn't you be able to make a similiar list after building yoru first house or addition? Some stuff is pretty much standard, but the finishes aren't.


----------



## jlabelle (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, one would think it would be easy to make one after doing a few additions & remodels. My problem is that I have no experience in it. My husband has plenty of experience at remodels & building, and he just recently went out on his own. I am the (brand new) sole office employee for his small business and he expects me to come up with all the paperwork, including contracts, spec sheets, bid proposal forms, etc. This website has been a godsend so far, but I'm still missing a spec sheet.


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

try these to get you started. They aren't all-inclusive by any means but might help get you in the right direction. Yes, I'm sorry everyone, they are from everybody's favorite place........

http://www.lowesforpros.com/ResourceCenter/productsSheets/index.cfm


----------



## jlabelle (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, I think this is what he's looking for. You've been extremely helpful EricThehandyman.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

EricTheHandyman said:


> try these to get you started. They aren't all-inclusive by any means but might help get you in the right direction. Yes, I'm sorry everyone, they are from everybody's favorite place........
> 
> http://www.lowesforpros.com/ResourceCenter/productsSheets/index.cfm


That's an interesting website. I'm glad you pointed the link. It does have some useful information. I'm suprised it's from a big box.


----------

